# Bakerara Everglade's Hunter 'Swamp Buggy'



## TyroneGenade (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Here are some pictures of my Bakerara Everglade's Hunter 'Swamp Buggy' which is Colmonara Jungle Monarch x Brs Edvah Looh. This is the first successful flowering. It had tried to flower twice before but the snails got to the inflorescence before I saw it (I only dish out the poison when I see buds developing).

First of the whole plant:







Close up without flash in sun light:






Close up indoors with flash:






When I bought the plant the name tag said "Brassidium" so I was expecting longer more spidery petals. I see the nursery has now corrected the label. I'm not too disappointed, in fact I think its pretty.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool! I have both parents so I can appreciate the blending...the colours are like the Jungle Monarch but the Brassia has stretched all the petals/sepals!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice large flowers!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice display.


----------

